# Request



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

What I'm looking for is a Kenny Florian banner/avy. I will pay points if you want:thumb02:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry I took so long.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks bro, could you change the picture for me? Something like him landing a badass kick on someone?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Erh... I could try to blend it in the background? I had a picture I was putting in but his head was right on the edge of the picture so when I wanted to rub out the outsides of the picture, I was rubbing out part of his head. I will give it a go for you but it will be a little wait. not quite as long as the wait you already had but just a little wait.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

B-Real said:


> Erh... I could try to blend it in the background? I had a picture I was putting in but his head was right on the edge of the picture so when I wanted to rub out the outsides of the picture, I was rubbing out part of his head. I will give it a go for you but it will be a little wait. not quite as long as the wait you already had but just a little wait.


no hurry bro


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

i might try to make one too


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

cabby said:


> What I'm looking for is a Kenny Florian banner/avy. I will pay points if you want:thumb02:



Here is one mostly influence by weed and beer 

hey! its dynamic though...


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

That looks pretty sweet. And if anyone else wants to make one I can maybe pay some bigger points to the person who makes the best one or something:dunno:


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

If you ever want to use it, you might be better off with something along these dimensions..


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

pliff said:


> If you ever want to use it, you might be better off with something along these dimensions..


Maybe I'm on too much weed or beer because 'ol Kenflo almost looks dangerous there. Almost.

Nice work.


----------

